# Christmas small pet photo contest



## kiolva (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi guys,

Christmas Photo contest for small pet lovers around the world started on 15 December on Pets Area: http://pets-area.com/index.php?option=c ... test&id=18
The winners will get baskets with toys and treats for their pets offered by ChinchillasGalore.com

Join the contest, vote for photos, invite your friends and have fun


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

That sounds like fun  
HHC use to have a photo contest quite often don't know why there has not been one lately


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

we had a halloween one just recently. Someone should start a Christmas/Winter holiday one. 
*hint hint* LG


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

LG may be too busy she has alot going on..maybe someone else could do it?
Only 8 days till Christmas :!: 
Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## seacanekb (Sep 17, 2009)

Personally I have a Hanukkah hedgie... Maybe we can convince Miki to pose next to a Menorah? :roll:


----------

